# personalised ourApache



## mookie

We Personalised our Apache with a door mat... glass clock... reserved sign and flask.. all done with my laser machine for the reseved sign and the rest is sublimation with our equipment... Next on the list is mugs and all sorts..


----------



## jiwawa

Very nice Dave n Sue, tho I can see a problem with that doormat!


----------



## mookie

jiwawa said:


> Very nice Dave n Sue, tho I can see a problem with that doormat!


what problem can you see.............?


----------



## GMJ

Morning mookie

Top work! The mat might get a bit dirty it being white  

Whereabouts in the UK are you? Do you get out and about much in your MH?


----------



## mookie

GMJ said:


> Morning mookie
> 
> Top work! The mat might get a bit dirty it being white
> 
> Whereabouts in the UK are you? Do you get out and about much in your MH?


the white insert washes great... you can scrub it and even machine wash....


----------



## mookie

mookie said:


> the white insert washes great... you can scrub it and even machine wash....


we do a lot of miles in our Apache.... we are from Trentham (stoke on trent) ... we like the lakes and love Scotland ie: oben and the isle of Mull


----------



## GMJ

That's useful.

Get yourself known around here a bit and I reckon you could do a bit of business selling those


----------



## GMJ

mookie said:


> we do a lot of miles in our Apache.... we are from Trentham (stoke on trent) ... we like the lakes and love Scotland ie: oben and the isle of Mull


Nice one

Do you get abroad much?


----------



## mookie

GMJ said:


> That's useful.
> 
> Get yourself known around here a bit and I reckon you could do a bit of business selling those


we do all sorts .... the personalised mugs are a favourite at the moment


----------



## mookie

GMJ said:


> Nice one
> 
> Do you get abroad much?


only had the MH for around four months... we changed from caravanning after forty years due to having two new knees so finding it better... we travelled Abroud but now we are two oldies (65yrs) we love Scotland.


----------



## raynipper

OLD at 65? We were still touring the states at 65.! Ha ha.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Fair enough. We mix it up and try to get abroad 3 times a year by carefully managing our Schengen allowance. The rest of the time we tour the UK. We haven't been back in Scotland for quite a while so it's well overdue however it'd need to be outside of midge season as I reckon otherwise they'd crucify me.

Do you use campsites/CL's or wilding? Or perhaps a mix?


----------



## mookie

GMJ said:


> Fair enough. We mix it up and try to get abroad 3 times a year by carefully managing our Schengen allowance. The rest of the time we tour the UK. We haven't been back in Scotland for quite a while so it's well overdue however it'd need to be outside of midge season as I reckon otherwise they'd crucify me.
> 
> Do you use campsites/CL's or wilding? Or perhaps a mix?


we mix it up but go on the west coast and can honestly say never had a problem with midges...North Ledaig is one of the most picturesque sites we go to before going over to Mull..


----------



## jiwawa

mookie said:


> what problem can you see.............?


As Graham said, the white! 😂


mookie said:


> go on the west coast and can honestly say never had a problem with midges...


What's your secret for that?! I'm Scottish n they still treat me like a pin cushion!


----------



## mookie

jiwawa said:


> As Graham said, the white! 😂
> 
> What's your secret for that?! I'm Scottish n they still treat me like a pin cushion!


all sublimation items have a special coating to enable the transfer of the image..... the white insert is washable and comes up well after machine wash,,,,


----------



## mookie

jiwawa said:


> As Graham said, the white! 😂
> 
> What's your secret for that?! I'm Scottish n they still treat me like a pin cushion!


all sublimation items have a special coating to enable the transfer of the image..... the white insert is washable and comes up well after machine wash,,,,


----------



## JanHank

I´m going to have my Navajo personalised when I find an artist with something like this 😁, everyone except you Mookie will know why 🤠


----------

